# LIMA, orgullo latinoamericano.



## skyperu34

buen esfuerzo de tu parte fayo.............las fotos estan aceptables!!! me hace recordar mi estadia por alla


----------



## fayo

mañana les prometo 20 fotos mas: osea el viernes.


----------



## KW

y las estaremos esperando ansiosamente..............


----------



## fayo

la zona de san isidro - financiera.


































de san isidro hacia el centro de lima, utilizando el paseo de la republica


























parte del centro de lima


----------



## Juan1912

más que el centro financieron esas fotos muestran la parte no tan antigua de lima, San Isidro tiene paretes ´modernas de las que no se postea mucho, solo esa donde aparecen el chocavento y los demás edificio , pero al otro lado de la via expresa, o esa, a la derecha, hay otros edificios y muchos centros comerciales. 


Esa avenida que aparece en las 3 últimas fotos es la avenida arequipa???


----------



## fayo

AHORA PONDRE FOTOS DE TODA LA CIUDAD:








FRENTE a la torre de lima.









de regreso a la zona residencial

dejando atraz los rascacielos del centro de lima









llegando a san isidro de nuevo








no salio nitida la foto.








interbank









bancos









estmos pasando la zona de san isidro con rumbo a miraflores









zona comercial de san isidro








petroperu desde la via expresa, paseo de la republica

















al fondo rpp noticias, la emisora mas importante del peru.

entrando a miraflores, costa verde y chorrillos:

















bien luego pongo fotos de chorrillos, miraflores y san isidro.


----------



## KW

Aca un aporte mas de parte mia, 
es el edificio nuevo de la Universidad de Lima.


----------



## KW




----------



## KW

otra más, de otro angulo.


----------



## ZhEr0

Muy buena foto KW la mas nitida!! , estan exelentes las fotos fayo pero no se ven bien por el movomiento del auto , pero el esfuerzo vale!!


----------



## J Block

Que bonitas fotos KW!!! Las mejores que he visto...tu y Thomas SI que saben captar el lado bello de Lima!!

Saludos!


----------



## mAcRoSs

fayo hay algunas fotos donde no se ve nada, seria bueno seleccionar un poco las fotos que verdaderamente valen la pena


----------



## friendLima

buenas fotos , gracias , aunque hay agunas movidas , los angulos y paisajes urbanos estan bien escogidos.


----------



## fayo

otro bloque mas de fotos tomadas contratando un ferrari.

zona costera de chorrillos








chorrillos y el club regatas.









miraflores vista desde chorrillos









MIRAFLORES


































MAS DE MIRAFLORES


























una fotito donde siempre quice tomarme, pero no salio bien.









via expresa javier prado (san borja)


----------



## fayo

nuevamente SAN ISIDRO:

















Via expresa paseo de la republica


----------



## fayo

san isidro









































se puede observar el chocavento al fondo


----------



## fayo

se puede notar a miraflores, san isidro y otros lugares de lima con un nuevo rostro, a pesar que muchas fotos los tome en movimiento, y no salieron con la calidad q uno espera, pero trato de mostrarlos de todos modos.

no tuve tiempo de tomar fotos a san isidro residencial, pero hay como 3 totos q los tome de la azotea de un edificio.


MIRAFLORES











































..............
HAY MUCHO MAS
.................

................


----------



## J Block

Esta es mi foto favorita...Tiene un buen angulo y capta el centro financiero de San Isidro exelentemente. De todas es la mejor.









Esta tambien me gusta mucho...la perspectiva...los edificios...me gusta mucho.


----------



## hugoboss17




----------



## J Block

Me encanta Las Begonias...es una de mis calles favoritas.


----------



## friendLima

Tambien no hay que olvidarse del skysline de Ancon , me estaba fijando que tiene un muy bonito skyline y nadie lo ha posteado todavia , si lo encuentran o se dan un paseito , ojala lo puedan publicar , saben hay una avalancha de threads de Lima , acabo de ingresar a uno de una francesa , Stephane ,le he enviado una de mis paginas y otra del recordado Barcelones PussyCat ,al que hay que agradecerlas esas magnificas fotos de Lima moderna.


----------



## pedro1011

Aquí va una foto de Ancón. Si este balneario que nació en los años 50 hubiera seguido creciendo, hoy sería parecido a Acapulco. Lástima que no fue así, pues se quedó estancado.


----------



## Juan1912

pedro1011 said:


> Aquí va una foto de Ancón. Si este balneario que nació en los años 50 hubiera seguido creciendo, hoy sería parecido a Acapulco. Lástima que no fue así, pues se quedó estancado.



Lo malo de ancon es que para llegar hasta ahi tienes que pasar por zonas deprimentes y asi no da gusto ir. por eso todo el mundo se va al sur


----------



## fayo

antes esta foto lo puse en otro thread, pero miren que aca falta el chocavento, wiese, etc., pero a pesar de eso es ok la foto.










fotos de skyperu34 creo


----------



## fayo

una foto con la gente q me acompaño en el viaje a full en lima.

justo el edificio blanco del frente es nuevo.









una yapita










cuando haran el thread oficial de lima.... uniendo todo lo mejor del foro latinscraper.


----------



## fayo

*del internet, creo q no hay mejores*


----------



## Juan1912

ya fue este thread


----------



## J Block

yo opino lo mismo..ya casi nadie entra.


----------



## friendLima

Si no hubiera sido por la ultima serie de fotos diría que se hubiera agotado
pero repitiendo las ultimas fotos estan fabulosas e ineditas , los angulos son diferentes y la nitidez super.Me gustó esta , Miraflores se ha convertido en la Meca del parapente ,la otra vez tambien vi en Barranco gente practicando este deporte.  
Muy buena foto!


----------



## El Bajopontino

*Que buenas Fotos*

Lo felicito realmente por estas fotos, pero creo que faltan fotos del centro historico, por ejemplo la primera cuadra del jiron ancash, donde se cruzan el palacio de gobierno, la antigua estacion de tren de desamparados y al fondo la iglesia de san francisco, es digna de una postal, toda esa zona es bellisima por la arquitectura colonial que tiene, en la segunda cuadra del jr. ancash esta la casa de pilatos, es decir vale la pena ir por alli, ademas que ahora con el parque la muralla esta mucho mejor, asi mismo las casonas coloniales que estan cerca al la iglesia de san pedro son geniales, voy a intentar tomar fotos de esta zona.
tambien faltan fotos del rimac y barrios altos, aunque estan bastante olvidados, guardan construcciones muy bellas, ademas de innumerables iglesias.
en cuanto a zonas modernas, creo que una foto aerea del golf de san Isidro seria lo maximo, asi como del parque el olivar, bueno pue ya nos estamo comunicando
chau


----------



## fredcalif

LIma se ve grandisimo. ME gusta mucho la ciudad por que tiene un buen clima, esta cerca del Pacifico y por los cerros que estan cerca.
Se me parece mucho a la costa de CAlifornia.


----------



## friendLima

Todavìa nadie posteò fotos del Parque de La Muralla , ojalà que alguien lo haga.


----------



## fayo

lima rebuscando.
















































todos son antiguos:

VISTA AEREA DE LIMA(BARRANCO - CALLAO)


















































































ESTAS ultimas fotos no se de que año seran, pero son buenazas.
que opinan amigos?


----------



## lucho

oye fayo muy buenas fotos, nunca las habia visto.


----------



## Chalaco

LAS FOTOS estan buenisimas! Que cheveres fotos fayo.  Que grande se ve Lima y que raro como va bajando la altitud de Chorrillos a Callao.


----------



## ElRegio

me encantó el paseo por Lima, gracias por todas las fotos!


----------



## fayo

las vistas aereas de lima, son recientes, por que se puede ver ya al marriot.

francamente este tipo de fotos hace falta, pero mas cerca.
alli podran notar casi todo lima moderna, por q se nota, miraflores, san isidro y el parque el golf, rodeado de edificios, y al fondo la zona financiera.

es excelente.


----------



## J Block

Creo que ya todos sabemos como se ven las zonas de Miraflores, San Isidro, Barranco, Centro Historico...no hace falta mas fotos, creo que esas las habremos visto hartas veces.

Creo que lo que estamos haciendo ahora, postear fotos de zonas no vistas como La Molina y Surco es lo mas sabio. Otra opcion es mostrar fotos de zonas NO vistas, osea ya no Larco, el Marriott, el Golf...y zonas deja vu, sino quizas algunas zonas como Benavides por La Aurora, San Antonio, etc. Yo me comprometo a hacerlo en mi proximo viaje. 

Deberiamos descansar un poco de las mismas fotos de siempre para que asi no se aburran los demas foristas.

Las nuevas fotos merecen sus propios threads.

Solo un consejo.


----------



## Richis

Una pregunta foristas peruanos .... el templo de Magdalena, no queda en Magdalena del Mar, sobre la Avenida Brasil ?


----------



## J Block

Richis said:


> Una pregunta foristas peruanos .... el templo de Magdalena, no queda en Magdalena del Mar, sobre la Avenida Brasil ?


En Magdalena del Mar si, pero no creo que esta sobre la Avenida Brasil...


----------



## J Block

Esta noticia va en el foro de transportes.


----------



## Filter

La noticia no pertenece a este foro, pero cuando terminen esa vía la vista de la ciudad va a ser super futurista


----------



## Filter

Parque De La Muralla - Centro De Lima


----------



## Filter

Plaza Peru - Centro De Lima


----------



## Filter

El Olivar - San Isidro



















Pileta Juan De Arona - San Isidro


----------



## Liquido

Esta es la huaca huallamarca que en realidad es una piramide trunca que fue realizada en el primer milenio D.C esta hecha de adobes.










cuenta con un museo donde se encuentran varias momias










Creo que casi todas las ciudades peruanas tienen estos tipos de restos arqueologicos osea no es novedoso.


----------



## Filter

Realmente lo que hizo el municpio de San Isidro por este resto arqueológico es admirable, ojala que más distritos de Lima *Comas* le sigan el paso.


----------



## fayo

*buenas paginas:*

http://www.todoarquitectura.com/v2/foros/topic.asp?Topic_ID=14358

http://www.todoarquitectura.com/v2/foros/topic.asp?Topic_ID=14358

http://www.todoarquitectura.com/v2/foros/topic.asp?Topic_ID=14358&whichpage=10
http://www.todoarquitectura.com/v2/foros/topic.asp?Topic_ID=14358&whichpage=12


----------



## fayo

*la foto mas conocida de lima moderna*









esta es la foto mas conocida de lima moderna, a nivel de busquedas del internet.

y de las fotos q yo tome, dicen que esto es una de las mejores:









ok


----------



## Chalaco




----------



## fayo

*jesus maria, lima.*

veamos fotos del distrito metropolitano de JESUS MARIA, lima., gracias a chalaco y yo.

































en la segunda foto aparece este edificio q tendria 36 pisos y se quedo en 23.


----------



## lucho




----------



## guillermo

Asi luce el Ripley de San Isidro.


----------



## Filter

Aqui va otra: Plaza Vitarte


----------



## lucho

.........


----------



## J Block

Que bacan tu foto Guillermo! Sin duda ese Ripley ha mejorado bastante, se ve mucho mejor de blanco.


----------



## guillermo

J Block said:


> Que bacan tu foto Guillermo! Sin duda ese Ripley ha mejorado bastante, se ve mucho mejor de blanco.


Si, como que le da mas vida y modernidad al edificio.


----------



## J Block

Tienes razon, se ve muy bien. Ahora, algo que podrian hacer en Las Begonias es esconder los cables de luz y telefono...se ven realmente feos.


----------



## friendLima

*Con esta foto de Jesus Maria Lima va ganando en la presentaciòn de nuevos espacios*









Lima esta presentando nuevos espacios urbanos ya tradicionales que no se habìan mostrado antes


----------



## KW

bonitas fotos las de Chalaco. Pero tengo una pregunta....,
Que restaurante es ese????


----------



## Filter

Prometo poner una serie más, hay muchos edificios y casas en Valle Hermoso y las zonas de Surco cercanas que son dignos de una foto, al igual que los nuevos malecones de Magdalena, hay muchas zonas de Lima que aún son medias desconocidas. Aparte de que en Jesús María, Miraflores y Lince he visto que están por construir edificios grandes a mi parecer. Los de Lince están a un 60%, Jesús María es casi por donde se vea, hay un edificio nuevo en construcción jajajaja, el de Miraflores está junto al Atlantic City (casino) y se bajaron 3 casas creo para hacer la base, se ve grande. Aún no se si es residencial o comercial.


----------



## J Block

Todavia esta EL RANCHO??? NO JODAS!! Que recuerdos!!

Y que fue del parque de KFC? Nadie se acuerda de ese parque?


----------



## guillermo

J Block said:


> Todavia esta EL RANCHO??? NO JODAS!! Que recuerdos!!
> 
> Y que fue del parque de KFC? Nadie se acuerda de ese parque?


Si! aunque no lo creas El rancho aun existe, el otro dia fui con unos amigos a comer ahi, el mejor pollo a la brasa de Lima, de hecho.

Como no me voy a acordar del parque de KFC, si hasta me hicieron un cumpleaños ahi  lo recuerdo muy bien porque ahi pase uno de los peores roches de mi vida, cuando en pleno happy birthday no quise soplar las velas. La verdad no se que me paso, recuerdo que sali corriendo de la cabaña... :sleepy: pero igual la pase bien.


----------



## KW

Muy buenas tus fotos Filter, gracias.
A mi también me celebraban mi cumpleaños en el Rancho, que recuerdos tan 
bonitos. Y en el Parque del KFC también, la cosa era comer y después al parque 
a jugar.
Que bién que por lo menos uno de ellos continue hasta estos tiempos.


----------



## Solange

Qué coincidencia, yo tb tomé unas fotos jajajaj, pero soy malasa pa tomar fotos así q sin roche ps  

San Isidro tiene casonas antiguas, modernos edificios, legado histórico y ancestral de nuestros antepasados pre incas, zonas financiera y empresarial, etc, todo eso junto en un lindo distrito de Lima.  Igual en cualquier zona de Lima se encuentran vestigios de nuestras admiradas culturas peruanas  

CENTRO EMPRESARIAL









OVALO DE JUAN DE ARONA









HUACA PRE INCA HUALLAMARCA









AV. BASADRE









CASONA LIMEÑA


----------



## Solange

Otras q tomé

AV. MIRÓ QUESADA


----------



## KW

malasa para tomar fotos????????
las fotos estan muy buenas, gracias!!!!!!!

De cuando son las fotos?? te toco un día muy bonito con bastante sol.


----------



## Solange

Na q ver, en las fotos de San Isidro el día taba medio nubladaso, pero después mejoró  , las tomé hoy día jajajaj, mejor dicho ayer 2 :lol: 

ESQ. AV. CAMINO REAL CON PEZET


----------



## Solange

:eek2: pucha, mi mamá dice q algunos edificios de Miró Quesada y Camino Real tienen como 40 años :eek2:, iré a ver las placas ps :runaway:


----------



## Solange

CASONAS LIMEÑAS


----------



## KW

sigues despierta ????


----------



## Solange

Tb tomé en Miraflores desde un depa piso 20 :lol:

MALECÓN CISNEROS









DESDE EL DEPA


----------



## Solange

KW said:


> sigues despierta ????


:lol: jajajaj sip :lol: = q tú :lol:


----------



## KW

Solange said:


> :lol: jajajaj sip :lol: = q tú :lol:



Como puedes?? te has pasado toda la madrugada despierta.
Yo si, porque desde donde estoy son 7 horas mas que Lima.


----------



## KW

Ya me estaba olvidando, muy buenas tus fotos Solange.
Tienes cámara digital??


----------



## pedro1011

Excelentes fotos, Solange! Y tu cámara es de primera! Sigue poniendo todas las fotos que puedas!


----------



## JT 69

Alguien que se de una vuelta por el aeropuerto y le tome fotos al
Peru Plaza y alrrededores.....no se encuentra nada en la red.


----------



## Filter

Solange si tu eres mala tomando fotos, que soy yo? jajajaja están muy buenas las fotos, me gusta la de Camino Real.

Una pregunta para los moderadores en general que pasó con este thread que lo cambiaron al Incascrapers?


----------



## pedro1011

Los moderadores lo pasan al foro nacional cuando casi no hay posts de otros países.


----------



## pedro1011

Filter said:


> Solange si tu eres mala tomando fotos, que soy yo? jajajaja están muy buenas las fotos, me gusta la de Camino Real.


Solange es fotógrafa profesional y tiene una super cámara con teleobjetivo y de rayos infrarrojos!


----------



## Filter

Si ps no tan buena calidad pero algo es algo


----------



## J Block

Gracias por las fotos! Sin duda tu contribucion es lo que cuenta, aunque personalmente me gustan mucho!


----------



## KW

Filter said:


> Si ps no tan buena calidad pero algo es algo



Si, la calidad no es tan buena pero como dicen, tu contribucion es lo que cuenta.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Me encantan tus fotos Filter, casi lloro con las de San Isidro, tengo tiempo fuera de Lima y extraño una barbaridad!!!!!!

Un besote y sigue contribuyendo.

Esperamos tus fotos Bajopinto!!!!!!


----------



## pedro1011

Vane de Rosas said:


> Me encantan tus fotos Filter, casi lloro con las de San Isidro, tengo tiempo fuera de Lima y extraño una barbaridad!!!!!!
> 
> Un besote y sigue contribuyendo.


Guau, Filter. Tus fotos tuvieron una buena recompensa. No te puedes quejar.
¿En qué país vives, Vane?


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Soy Limeña pero ahora estoy en Guayaquil - ecuador, seguro estarè en lima a fines de Mayo y luego me regreso a ecuador.

Gracias por preguntarme


----------



## Filter

Yee les gustaron mis fotos jajaja


----------



## KW

Te felicito, eres lo máximo. 
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Filter

*Miraflores*

Obviamente estas fotos no son mías jajaja, las encontré en internet


----------



## Liquido

wow que bonito ese puente esta en miraflores nop...


----------



## skyperu34

INTERESANTES TOMAS !!!


----------



## Filter

Hiraoka - San Miguel









Paseo de las Naciones - San Isidro


----------



## El Bajopontino

que buenas las de miraflores, sin duda el distrito que mas turistas atrae junto al centro historico.


----------



## skyperu34

MUCHO SE CRITICO ESTE PASEO DE LAS NACIONES POR HABER ABARCADO UN ESPACIO DE AREA VERDE EXCLUSIVO....SIN EMBARGO A MI ME GUSTA Y NO ME PARECE MAL QUE SE HAYA CONSTRUIDO TENIENDO EN CUENTA QUE NO ABARCA UNA GRAN AREA, MAS BIEN LE VIENE PRECISO EN MEDIO DE ESA AVENIDA !


----------



## Filter

Skyline visto desde el mar


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que mostra la ultima foto filter, el barranco le da un aspecto unico a ese skyline.


----------



## skyperu34

QUE BONITA FOTO AUNQUE ANTIGUA, DEBE SER DE INICIOS DE LOS 90s PORQUE NO SE VEN ATRAS LA CHOCAVENTO, LA SIGLO XXI, EL WIESE, WIESE SUDAMERIS, CENTRO FINANCIERO DE SAN ISIDRO NI EL MARRIOTT NI LARCOMAR


----------



## Filter

Si es verdad, Lima posee una geografía muy especial que le da espectacularidad a la ciudad.


----------



## Filter

skyperu34 said:


> QUE BONITA FOTO AUNQUE ANTIGUA, DEBE SER DE INICIOS DE LOS 90s PORQUE NO SE VEN ATRAS LA CHOCAVENTO, LA SIGLO XXI, EL WIESE, WIESE SUDAMERIS, CENTRO FINANCIERO DE SAN ISIDRO NI EL MARRIOTT NI LARCOMAR


Si esta foto es antigua, mañana chapo mi bote y tomo unas fotos ps jajajajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino

skyperu34 said:


> QUE BONITA FOTO AUNQUE ANTIGUA, DEBE SER DE INICIOS DE LOS 90s PORQUE NO SE VEN ATRAS LA CHOCAVENTO, LA SIGLO XXI, EL WIESE, WIESE SUDAMERIS, CENTRO FINANCIERO DE SAN ISIDRO NI EL MARRIOTT NI LARCOMAR


Oe, desde ese angulo no se puede ver ni el chocavento ni ningun edificio de la zona financiera de San Isidro.


----------



## skyperu34

QUE MAL OJO TIENES BAJOPONTINO Y ESO QUE ERES LIMONERO !!!

ATRAS SE VEN EL CONTINENTAL Y EL STANDARD CHARTERED, MAS A LA IZQ, SE VE EL EDIFICIO DE PETROBRAS, ANTES PETROPERU......ADELANTE NO ESTAN AUN LARCOMAR NI EL MARRIOTT.....

SI LA FOTO FUERA ACTUAL, A LA DERECHA DEL CONTINENTAL Y STANDARD CHARTERED APARECERIAN EN ORDEN DE IZQ A DER, LA SIGLO XXI, CHOCAVENTO Y LA WIESE ENTRE ESTOS MAS ATRAS EL INTERBANK Y WIESE SUDAMERIS...!!!!


----------



## Filter

*Barranco*


----------



## El Bajopontino

skyperu34 said:


> QUE MAL OJO TIENES BAJOPONTINO Y ESO QUE ERES LIMONERO !!!
> 
> ATRAS SE VEN EL CONTINENTAL Y EL STANDARD CHARTERED, MAS A LA IZQ, SE VE EL EDIFICIO DE PETROBRAS, ANTES PETROPERU......ADELANTE NO ESTAN AUN LARCOMAR NI EL MARRIOTT.....
> 
> SI LA FOTO FUERA ACTUAL, A LA DERECHA DEL CONTINENTAL Y STANDARD CHARTERED APARECERIAN EN ORDEN DE IZQ A DER, LA SIGLO XXI, CHOCAVENTO Y LA WIESE ENTRE ESTOS MAS ATRAS EL INTERBANK Y WIESE SUDAMERIS...!!!!


es que soy miope, no veo de lejos, jeje


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que mostro es Barranco, algun dia me ire a tomar fotos de todo el casco antiguo...


----------



## skyperu34

El Bajopontino said:


> es que soy miope, no veo de lejos, jeje



USA LENTES PUES LIMONERO, HAHA !!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino

por supuesto que uso lentes al igual que tu...


----------



## skyperu34

ENTONCES DEBES RENOVARLOS, MI ESTIMADO ÑANDU !!! JIJIJI


----------



## Juan1912

JAAAAAA, esa zona no la suelen fotografiar mucho, queda al lado de la iglesia, creo. Cuando jblock vino a Lima recorrimos esa zona también, y había una tía medio loca que estaba en la puerta lateral de la iglesia y estaba maldiciendo a no sé quién.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Pucha Filter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! esas son a mi parecer las mejores fotos de barranco que he visto y creeme que he visitado millón páginas donde aparece ese distrito. Es mi zona favorita de Lima. Creo que todos hemos pisado la madera de ese puente agarrados de la mano de una persona especial. 

Si tienes foto del mirador creeme que haras feliz a una limeña en el extranjero.

smuashhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## El Bajopontino

^Si, las fotos son de excelente calidad, supernitidas.


----------



## Flavio

wwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Chalaco

Que lindas las fotos!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

*Tomo nota!!*



El Bajopontino said:


> Que mostro es Barranco, algun dia me ire a tomar fotos de todo el casco antiguo...


Ya pues y si tomas del mirador de Barranco te lo agradeceré mucho y hay lugares en barranco tan bonitos, pero me conformo que pongas fotos del mirador y de la estaciòn. Eso y las de Filter realmente me la paso Mostro !!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Es que hay tantos lugares hermosos de lima para fotografiar, que falta tiempo.


----------



## Filter

*Chorrillos*

Encontrado en Internet


----------



## Filter

*INC*

internet también


----------



## El Bajopontino

Oye si tienes un foto de dia de esas estatuas, es una familia creo, la estatua del pata es bien graciosa, porque esta con el poto parado, parece un brito, jajaja, ojala y la tengas.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Oe y tu a que hora estudias filter?...


----------



## Filter

No tio jajajaja solo encontre esas.


----------



## Filter

Hoydia tuve clases de 8 a 10 chevere no? pero a mi me friega estudiar tan poco el miercoles porque tengo clases los sabados... los demás días normal de 8 a 14 horas y entre huecos posteo.


----------

